# Xbox Live Gamertag Database



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is a list of all TBT users' gamertags. To add yours here, simply post with your gamertag.

_________________________________________________

*Mino*
One Tricky Pony

*Zero_13*
CBA Ranier

*Propaganda Man*
Bambam9229

*AndyB*
AmazingAndyB

*JJramone2*
JJRamone2

*Flygon*
heynate

*ZELDAFREAK104*
ZF104

*OddCrazyMe*
OddCrazy

*only_half_evil333*
RichD24

*TheGremp*
TheGremp

*ULT.DARKSAMUS*
Kabyssi


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2007)

OneTrickPony91
Underground
Better than you.  Currently inactive, but the account is still activated.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 13, 2007)

I already made mine even if I still don't have a 360 (but I will soon) so, if anyone wants to play its:

CBA Ranier
Zone: Pro
Currently playing: Halo 3


----------



## Mino (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 360 again, and I have Halo 3 and I'll be getting Halo 2 and Gears soon.

Then, CoD 4!  Woo.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 24, 2007)

When I get mine it will be 
Bambam9229
Underground


----------



## Mino (Dec 4, 2007)

Changed my gamertag....


----------



## AndyB (Jan 3, 2008)

AmazingAndyB
Pro
Human After All


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 16, 2008)

JJRamone2
Recreation
I have no motto.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Changed my motto...


----------



## Nate (Jan 24, 2008)

heynate
Pro
_no motto._


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2008)

ZF104
Pro


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2008)

OddCrazy
Pro
Insert Random Motto


----------



## MGMT (Apr 2, 2008)

Gamertag: RichD24
Zone: Pro


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 15, 2008)

TheGremp
Pro
Penguins?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2008)

I was speaking with an old member, here... sadly his computer broke when he started to come back; However, I am posting his gamertag, with permission.
It'll be on the front page.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Aug 10, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I was speaking with an old member, here... sadly his computer broke when he started to come back; However, I am posting his gamertag, with permission.
> It'll be on the front page.


Hey, I changed it from "Kabyssi" to "Night Elven" to feed my Warcraft 3 addiction.

Leave me alone.


----------

